# Whirlybird Roof Vent leaking



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

We are really going to need a picture from the other side. Anything can leak in the right rain assuming that it has a clear path to outside and anything can leak if it isn't sealed up or installed quite right. 



Gotta see the outside of it though to make a judgment and recommendation.


----------



## Johnnyb69 (Dec 14, 2018)

I can’t see any place it would be leaking. The riser is welded to the roof with the vent over the top. I just don’t know if these things are prone to leaking and I did have my reservations about buying it, but everybody told me they don’t leak. 
The only place it might be leaking is the mounting screws if in fact these things don’t leak through the vent veins. There is heavy fog right now and every thins wet and slippery, but I plan on going on the roof later to put calking on the screws


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Directional rain, anything will leak. If the rain was sideways and you don't see any gaps in the welds, there is your issue.


----------



## Johnnyb69 (Dec 14, 2018)

Windows on Wash said:


> Directional rain, anything will leak. If the rain was sideways and you don't see any gaps in the welds, there is your issue.


Well we do get an awful lot of wind here in the open desert. I wounder if I built a wooden box with the top open to set around it as a wind break. Not sure how to fasten it down without causing more potential leaks.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Did the temp drop at that time, I'm thinking condensation.


----------



## Johnnyb69 (Dec 14, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> Did the temp drop at that time, I'm thinking condensation.


Yes it did drop and it had rained hard for several days, but the only sign of water was right under the vent. It rained some last night with very strong winds so I put a large garbage can under it and it was dry this morning. The fog was so thick this morning that everything outside was dripping wet like I just pull it out of a lake. 

What worries me is that this is going to be my wood shop and I'm afraid that my tools will get wet and everything is cast iron. I was planing on having my table saw right under this and now I guess I need to leave this area open,


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Johnnyb69 said:


> Yes it did drop and it had rained hard for several days, but the only sign of water was right under the vent. It rained some last night with very strong winds so I put a large garbage can under it and it was dry this morning. The fog was so thick this morning that everything outside was dripping wet like I just pull it out of a lake.
> 
> What worries me is that this is going to be my wood shop and I'm afraid that my tools will get wet and everything is cast iron. I was planing on having my table saw right under this and now I guess I need to leave this area open,


If you are working in there you will provide the humidity and when the temp drops it will condense on a cold surface. 
May be a catch pan a little below it that would direct it to a bucket.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Does it turn freely? Asking because I suspect part of the reason they rarely leak is because the spinning tends to throw off water that collects on it.


----------



## Johnnyb69 (Dec 14, 2018)

ChuckF. said:


> Does it turn freely? Asking because I suspect part of the reason they rarely leak is because the spinning tends to throw off water that collects on it.


Yes it does although I did notice it had stopped completely, but it was a very calm day and started up again as soon as the wind came up. I guess it's possible that it slowed down during the heavy rain we had. It hasn't leaked since the heavy rain, but I don't trust it any more and I think I'm going to replace it with something else.


----------

